
Coin ShakeDown – CryptoCurrency Ratings in a Glance - coinshakedown
https://coinshakedown.com
======
nowarninglabel
This is a nice idea, but F for every coin asides Bitcoin for technical
development seems...suspect (D- for Ethereum I'm counting as basically an F by
your ratings)

~~~
coinshakedown
Thanks for the feedback! Yeah the ratings came out a bit tough on a lot of
coins.... mainly due to the best coins in the category doing just so well with
much better stats. All are graded by an algorithm so just some cold numbers...
pretty telling...

~~~
nostrademons
You need to scale your numbers with a logarithm or Laplace smoothing or
similar. When your measuring quantities that follow power laws, using a linear
scale or any linear combination will just give nonsensical answers.

~~~
coinshakedown
Whats interesting is that they are already scaled logarithmically and
normalized.. just there are clear as day differences between the currencies
when it comes to their git stats. Especially when going across 600+ of them, I
will look into laplace smoothing... seems interesting, or maybe the letter
grading system may be too harsh? valuable feedback!

